# First tegu



## LEWIS (Dec 23, 2011)

I reserved a giant from varnyard last week. (Male) I'm thinking about get another just so he has a friend. I was thinking a red female from him also. Good idea or no? I've done a ton of reading on Tegus but would like some input on the actually owners. 
Thanks


----------



## Strange_Evil (Dec 23, 2011)

Congrats on your deposit! You did the research,so i'm sure your aware of the cage requirements for these guys right? What if by some chance you have to separate them? Which you may have to do. Do you have the space for 2 8x4 cages? Also remember just how much one eats (a lot). 

Its usually best to start off with one IMO,then see how that goes.And if you can handle that one , get another. Don't really rush it,take it one step at a time. Tegus take a lot of time,space and money.


----------



## LEWIS (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I use to breed black rays and it was around $60-$80 a month. What is the the average price people spend per month on one Tegu?


----------



## JohnMatthew (Dec 23, 2011)

I probably spend about $100 a year for each of my tegus but they're kept outside most of the time so no electrical costs in my case.


----------



## reptastic (Dec 23, 2011)

Bk when i had my tribe i think i spent maybe $20-30 a month that included food, supplements, treats and electric bill, and i had 4 tegus + about 14 other reptiles, food will be your biggest expense cuz these guys can eat lol, thank god for winter


----------



## got10 (Dec 23, 2011)

reptastic said:


> Bk when i had my tribe i think i spent maybe $20-30 a month that included food, supplements, treats and electric bill, and i had 4 tegus + about 14 other reptiles, food will be your biggest expense cuz these guys can eat lol, thank god for winter



the winter is the reprieve time for the wallet


----------



## LEWIS (Dec 23, 2011)

Not bad at all!! They will be going under my fish tank which is 8x4 and the filtration is in the basement which keeps the temp under the tank 82 degrees all the time with good humidity. Just need a uvb and a hide but I probably wont get my giant for like 8 months


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Dec 23, 2011)

got10 said:


> reptastic said:
> 
> 
> > Bk when i had my tribe i think i spent maybe $20-30 a month that included food, supplements, treats and electric bill, and i had 4 tegus + about 14 other reptiles, food will be your biggest expense cuz these guys can eat lol, thank god for winter
> ...



_ Only if they hibernate  or even slow down.

@ Lewis hopefully the temps in the enclosure wont stay as high as 82* or you'll need some way to cool it down. Make sure to have it up and running for some time before you get the tegu to make sure temps won't be too high for it. The cost of food varies with what you feed and where you get it from._


----------



## LEWIS (Dec 23, 2011)

Bubblz Calhoun said:


> got10 said:
> 
> 
> > reptastic said:
> ...


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Dec 23, 2011)

_If it's 82* more often than not under the tank I'm wondering how that will affect the temps inside the tegus enclosure once you add the lights and humidity. Depending on the type of enclosure you have I don't see it getting much cooler. Which is why I suggested having it set up well before you get the tegu to make sure the temps won't be too high.

During the day 80 or so is fine as long as their substrate is cooler underneath and they can get away from it if need be. With it already set up you'll also be able to work out what the temps will be at night._


----------



## LEWIS (Dec 23, 2011)

Nice! Thank you


----------

